# Cold-blooded revenge: Frog eats snake



## trader (Aug 30, 2010)

47 second Video...

The food chain, as we know it, is in tatters today after video emerged showing a fearless frog devouring a snake.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* the age newspaper

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## cheddah (Aug 30, 2010)

dodgy but no surprise..big eats small after all


----------



## The-Freak (Aug 30, 2010)

Ive seen a frog eat a rat once O_O


----------

